# First Trip of 2012



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Decided to go Friday night for a while since I have not been this year.
Hit the water 30 min after sunset. Water was very clear and calm. As soon as I turned on the lights I went 10 yards and saw the first fish. A little small so I let him walk (so to speak).
Tide was goin out and was already pretty low. Did not have very good expectations but was pleasantly surprised. Ended up with 7 fish and let 3-4 go to get bigger. Wind picked up around 11pm and the water got murky. Headed home and thanked the good Lord for my fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice mess o fish.I ate some last night that I stuck on friday night,have you ever had blackened flounder? Mine turned out pretty good.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice. 

For some reason, I do better on an outgoing low tide rather than an incoming high tide.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Nice Trip!


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

What general area are you going in. I may have to place my lights back on the boat and give it a try.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of tasty fillets.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

RedAlert said:


> What general area are you going in. I may have to place my lights back on the boat and give it a try.


Good luck with that.


----------



## 85stang (Sep 10, 2011)

Always wanted to try this but need boat first....


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice Job with the gig ! And glad to hear ya let some Smaller ones (walk) to get bigger!!


----------

